# OBS Engine Nano



## Andre

In stock at any of our vendors? Or on its way?

http://www.obsnsmoke.com/pro_details.asp?ID=140

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skola

I'd really like to meet the marketing team!!
"Like, go presumptuous"
"Atomizer coil, have a brilliant future" Why thank you very much Mr OBS Engine! I will, I will have a brilliant future!
"Luxury Honor of the World, Which deserved"
"Genuine Taste with intense emotion"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> I'd really like to meet the marketing team!!
> "Like, go presumptuous"
> "Atomizer coil, have a brilliant future" Why thank you very much Mr OBS Engine! I will, I will have a brilliant future!
> "Luxury Honor of the World, Which deserved"
> "Genuine Taste with intense emotion"


Lol, I am sure it makes perfect sense in Mandarin!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## skola

Andre said:


> Lol, I am sure it makes perfect sense in Mandarin!


Google releases stats that show the biggest users of Google translate is Vape companies!  lol


----------



## Kalashnikov

Hold on so the nano is still 25mm but with single coil? they should really just sell the decks then as a option.

Edit--- Wait wont work cause of airflow chamber

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## skola

I digress.. I wonder if top airflow will work just as well for a single coil..


----------



## spiv

I'm not *supposed* to be buying new gear, so I'll definitely be donating my money to a store who will give me one of these for free.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tockit

Cant wait to get this one in SA. Think i need a gold one. LOL

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola

Mike Vapes seems thoroughly impressed...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig

Exo RTA vs this.... 2 great RTA'S IMO. Mike vapes seems impressed with both. 


Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

skola said:


> Mike Vapes seems thoroughly impressed...



Thanks. Brilliant. Love the staggered coil tail fastening holes. And the airflow from the sides.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> Thanks. Brilliant. Love the staggered coil tail fastening holes. And the airflow from the sides.


i wonder if the flavour would be on par with the normal one


----------



## Andre

Kalashnikov said:


> i wonder if the flavour would be on par with the normal one


I think it should be better with that air flow configuration. And not as thirsty as the dual coil one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre

Any vendor? @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

@Sir Vape, @BigGuy, @KieranD, @Vapers Corner, @Maxxis, @Throat Punch, anyone?


----------



## Kalashnikov

Andre said:


> @Sir Vape, @BigGuy, @KieranD, @Vapers Corner, @Maxxis, @Throat Punch, anyone?


also waiting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maxxis

Not thing on my side yet. Sorry guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Throat Punch

Neither from my side. Sorry gents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reznor

In stock @ https://vapeafrica.co.za/

R480.00


----------



## Mari

We have the OBS Engine nano for R440.00 black only though http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/obs-engine-nano-black/


----------



## Tockit

Reznor said:


> In stock @ https://vapeafrica.co.za/
> 
> R480.00


Thanks for that, just popped down to Vape Africa now and got my Engine Nano. Woop woop.....


----------



## Tockit

@Andre, @Kalashnikov looky looky what i just picked up. How do you like me now boiz  lol
Cant wait to get home to setup this bad boy.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## spiv

Tockit said:


> Cant wait to get home to setup this bad boy.



I love mine. Put a big coil in. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Tockit said:


> @Andre, @Kalashnikov looky looky what i just picked up. How do you like me now boiz  lol
> Cant wait to get home to setup this bad boy.
> View attachment 89690


Super jealous. Let us know how the flavour is

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tockit

spiv said:


> I love mine. Put a big coil in. You won't be disappointed.


I dont have any big coils, I only have Haywire 26g Ni80. Will try it with what looks like a fused clapton that comes with it.

Wanted to wick it with the cotton and clapton it comes with, but i don't have a wire cutters to snip off excess wire. Also don't have a sturdy enough scissors to cut the wire. Guess ill have to be patient and wait for home time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv

If you're using normal wire, build something like a 3,5mm ID. My single clapton in my nano has better flavour than dual single coils in my normal engine. Drinks juice just as fast though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Latrocius

Hi everyone is anyone stocking it in gauteng?


----------



## OhmzRaw

Latrocius said:


> Hi everyone is anyone stocking it in gauteng?


Try The Cloud Lounge


----------



## Latrocius

OhmzRaw said:


> Try The Cloud Lounge


Says out of stock on the website. I will phone just to make sure, sometimes they forget to update their system.


----------



## Kalashnikov

Latrocius said:


> Says out of stock on the website. I will phone just to make sure, sometimes they forget to update their system.


let me know if they have black. last i called it was just silver


----------



## Latrocius

Yeah they getting stock this coming week but only in silver. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Kalashnikov said:


> let me know if they have black. last i called it was just silver


 Check with @Sir Vape


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

does anybody know by any chance if we will be getting the gold version , and when you say thirsty how thirsty is this tank, single coil builds seems to be the way for flavour but which pre built coils would work best???


----------



## BumbleBee

I have a handful of silver and gold ones coming in. ETA 2-3 weeks

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

nice then il wait it out on the RTA side and get ny RDA so long


----------



## Latrocius

Hi does anyone have stock of the obs engine nano now? I'm looking for a sexy black one. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Latrocius said:


> Hi does anyone have stock of the obs engine nano now? I'm looking for a sexy black one.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Here you go:

https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/vape-vap3-obs-engine-nano-rta/


----------



## Latrocius

Ah thank you pity there isn't any in gauteng as I prefer a face to face transaction but got to do what you got to do. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Latrocius said:


> Ah thank you pity there isn't any in gauteng as I prefer a face to face transaction but got to do what you got to do.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


@The eCigStore has, they also have the gold 1, it looks too classy


----------



## Latrocius

Thanks will phone them tomorrow. Wow that gold does look sick. But ai it's a bit to flashy for me. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Latrocius said:


> Thanks will phone them tomorrow. Wow that gold does look sick. But ai it's a bit to flashy for me.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


It's not a bright gold as you'd imagine, it's more of a rose gold


----------



## Latrocius

Il go rake a look. I wonder will it match because I got a wismec predator 228 in black and silver. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Latrocius said:


> Il go rake a look. I wonder will it match because I got a wismec predator 228 in black and silver.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


I'd go with the silver or gold over the black, I could be wrong but the black 1 has a coating, and the way you fill it means the top cap is gonna rub the afc and in future may peel


----------



## Latrocius

Really yes I'd rather prefer something that will last and not look like the alien mods that always look like they peeling from sunburn. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Latrocius said:


> Really yes I'd rather prefer something that will last and not look like the alien mods that always look like they peeling from sunburn.
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


Then go for the silver


----------



## Latrocius

Black looks so sexy but.. For how long at least I can brasco shine the silver. Thanks for the advice. Il pop in tomorrow and see what I got. Thing is it necessary to buy like a full diy kit for coiling and wicking or can I get away with just ceramic tweezers and a coil master v4 coil jig, side cutter and scissors? 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Latrocius said:


> Black looks so sexy but.. For how long at least I can brasco shine the silver. Thanks for the advice. Il pop in tomorrow and see what I got. Thing is it necessary to buy like a full diy kit for coiling and wicking or can I get away with just ceramic tweezers and a coil master v4 coil jig, side cutter and scissors?
> 
> Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


That's pretty much all you need so you don't need to get an extra build kit, you have all the essentials


----------



## Latrocius

Got it today shout thanks for the advice I'm loving this tank got some extra coils cotton and tool set I'm ready to go deep. 

Sent from my F8331 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape

Moey_Ismail said:


> @The eCigStore has, they also have the gold 1, it looks too classy



I'm abit confused , is the rose gold the only gold color it comes in as the tube shoes yellow gold ones rather than rose ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moey_Ismail

Vape_Da_Ape said:


> I'm abit confused , is the rose gold the only gold color it comes in as the tube shoes yellow gold ones rather than rose ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is correct


----------



## BumbleBee

Our Engine Nano RTAs have arrived, we have in Silver and Rose Gold


----------



## Latrocius

Hi looking for a replacement glass for my obs nano engine 

Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee

Latrocius said:


> Hi looking for a replacement glass for my obs nano engine
> 
> Sent from my SM-T815 using Tapatalk


Here you go 

http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/spares-parts/obs-engine-nano-replacement-glass

Reactions: Like 1


----------

